# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen entiset linja-autopysäkit

## Lahden Scaniakori

Killerpopin kääntöpaikkakartan innoittamana olen luonut kartan Tampereen linja-autopysäkeille jotka on poistettu käytöstä ja joista suurinosa on hävinnyt jo kaupunkikuvasta. Kartta on kuitenkin huomattavasti kesken. Kartan keskeneräisyydestä huolimatta sitä voi katsella tämän linkin kautta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AV...j8&usp=sharing

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Killerpopin kääntöpaikkakartan innoittamana olen luonut kartan Tampereen linja-autopysäkeille jotka on poistettu käytöstä ja joista suurinosa on hävinnyt jo kaupunkikuvasta. Kartta on kuitenkin huomattavasti kesken. Kartan keskeneräisyydestä huolimatta sitä voi katsella tämän linkin kautta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AV...j8&usp=sharing


Patamäenkadulla Wigrenin kohdalla on vanhat 7 linjan pysäkit molempiin suuntiin. Ilman mitään kauttakulkevaa linjaa siis.
Näsilinnan ja Hallituskadun risteyksen eteläpuolella oli vanha linjan 3 pysäkki joka on nyt fyysisestikin kadonnut siitä.

----------


## Rester

Lahtomäenkadulla ja Hannulankadulla on aikanaan ollut pysäkkejä molemmin puolin ja eri kohdissa kuin nyt, yksi pysäkkipari seurakuntatalon kohdalla lähellä Mäentakusenkadun risteystä, ja toinen Lahtomäenkadun ja Hannulankadun risteyksessä. Nykyinen Lahtomäenkatu 7 on aivan uudessa kohdassa. Nykyistä ajosuuntaa vastaan on vielä tolpat pystyssä.

Myös Heikkilänkadulla, paikassa jossa on nyt vapaa oikea -kaistajärjestely Atalan suunnasta, on ollut silloisten linjojen 16, 18, 28 ja 90 pysäkki. Voi olla muitakin, mahdollisesti 45? Tälle en muista nimeä.

----------


## Eppu

Monia pysäkkejä tuli mieleen aiemmi  aamulla, mutta mainitaan nyt ainakin Ilmarinkadulla olleet pysäkit. Myös Kaupinkadulla Kiovanpuiston tietämillä on ollut pysäkki ainakin toiseen suuntaan. Sitä tosin lie käyttänyt vain muinaiset y-vuorot.
Lisäksi vielä pohdin että olikohan Kullervonkadulla myös joskus 7 -linjan pysäkit ja että missäs kaikkialla keskustalinja 10:n pysäkkejä sijaitsi aikoinaan.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kiitos näistä tiedoista  :Smile:  Jatkan kartan tekoa näiden tietojen avulla. Kaupinkadulla tosiaan on pysäkki mutta se on vain pelkkä keltainen pysäkkimerkki. Hämeenpuistosta löytyi pysäkki nimeltä Näsilinnankatu. Amurista löytyi kaksi Amuri nimistä pysäkkiä. Kullervonkadulla oli joskus kaksi pysäkkiä joiden nimenä Puu-Tammela. Viinikankadultakin löytyi kaksi pysäkkiä. Kaupunkilinjasta puheenollen sen reitti oli tälläinen: Aleksis Kiven katu - Ratinan ranta - Pyhäjärvenkatu - Hämeenpuisto - Satamakatu - Mariankatu - F E Sillanpään katu - Lyseokatu - Pirkankatu - Sepänkatu - Paasikiventie - Simppoonkatu - Haarlankatu - Onkiniemenkatu - Paasikiventie - Sepänkatu - Satakunnankatu - Sotkankatu - Suokatu - Niemikatu - Näsijärvenkatu - Hämeenpuisto - Satakunnankatu - Näsilinnankatu - Kauppakatu - Aleksis Kiven katu - Satakunnankatu - Rongankatu - Rautatienkatu - Vuorikatu - Lapintie - Soukanlahdenkatu - Alaverstaanraitti - Pellavanlikanpolku - Juhlatalonkatu - Lapintie - Naistenlahdenkatu - Rauhaniementie - Lapinniemenranta - Seitakuja - Lapinkaari - Rauhaniementie - Nastenlahdenkatu - Pohjolankatu - Tammelan puistokatu - Vellamonkatu - Tammelankatu - Kalevan puistotie - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Hämeenkatu - Keskustori.

----------


## Rester

Linjasta 7 tuli mieleen: Se kulki Irjalassa reittiä Jaakonmäenkatu - Huhmarinkatu - Irjalankatu. Tämän varrella oli muutamia pysäkkejä. Samaa reittiä ajoi myöhemmin linja 8 (eri kuin nykyinen runkolinja).

Vehmaisissa on vanhan linjan 5 päätepysäkki entisellä junaseisakkeella. Sen varressa taitaa olla vielä vanhan ympyrälinjan pysäkkejä Kangasalantielle asti.

Ensitien varressa oli linjan 6 (nyk. 32) päätepysäkki ennenkuin se jäi rakennustyömaan alle ja siirtyi Keilakujalle. Sijainti aika tarkalleen entisen Piramkin päärakennuksen kohdalla. Google Maps ei tuota Ensitie-nimitystä tunne, koska taitaa olla TAYS:n sisäinen nimi.

Jankankadulla muistan nähneeni joskus 5 vuotta sitten vielä pysäkkimerkin. En tiedä, milloin ollut edellisen kerran käytössä. Itse merkki on sittemmin poistettu. Sijainti siinä asunnoiksi parhaillaan muutettavan liikekiinteistön kohdilla.

----------


## Multsun poika

Lukonmäessä on kahdessakin kohtaa entisen linjan 20 (Lukonmäki-Ristinarkku-Keskustori) ja sittemmin linjan 13 (Lukonmäki-Ikuri) päätepysäkki. Ensimmäinen on Turtolankadun ja Finninmäenkadun pohjoisen osa liittymässä Finninmäenkadun eteläpuolella (oliko riittävän monimutkaisesti selitetty..?). Toinen oli Turtolankadun ja Yrjöläntien risteyksessä.

Linjan 23 Hervannan päättäri oli aikanaan Muroleenkadulla.

Annalankadulla on käsittääkseni myös yksi pysäkkipari kaupan kohdilla, jota käytti linja 22 Annala-Keskustori ja Annala-Haukiluoma

Virontörmänkadulla on myös entinen linjan 4 Kekustori-Tesoma päättäri. Paikalla taitaa olla nykyisin lastentarha. Päättäri oli vilkas paikka, nelonen kulki tuolloin ruuhkassa viiden minuutin välein!

----------


## Piirka

Sarvijaakkojen Savilinnan päättäri Savilinnankadun alkupäässä (vv.1955-60). Muistona tuosta rollikkapistosta on yhä olemassaolevat kaksi ilmajohtokoukkua Savilinnankatu 7:n sekä 9:n julkisivuissa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Olen vaihtanut kartan nimeksi Tampereen seudun entiset linja-autopysäkit sillä lisäsin karttaan myös Pirkkalassa olleita pysäkkejä. Kyttälään, Tampellaan, Annalaan, Multisiltaan ja Kissanmaalle olen myös lisännyt pysäkkejä sekä merkinnyt sinisellä kaksi vanhaa kääntöpaikkaa Tohlopista ja Raholasta jotka eivät ole killerpopin kääntöpaikkakartassa.

----------


## make228

Saisko linkkiä siihen killerpopin entisiin päätepysäkkejä - juttuun?

----------


## Hatka

> Saisko linkkiä siihen killerpopin entisiin päätepysäkkejä - juttuun?


https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...E.kyRpP407tt0I

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Muutoksia:
Tampereen, Nokian ja Pirkkalan pysäkit ovat nyt omilla tasoillaan, Nokian puolelle ja Tampereelle lisätty linjojen 70 ja 71 vanhoja pysäkkejä ja pysäkkejä järjestetty aakkosjärjestykseen.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tampereen, Pirkkalan ja Nokian joukkoon on lisätty nyt Hämeenkyrö ja Ikaalinen.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tampereen, Pirkkalan ja Nokian joukkoon on lisätty nyt Hämeenkyrö ja Ikaalinen.


Ikaalisiin merkittyjä pysäkkejä en löytänyt mutta Hämeenkyrön Maisematien pysäkeiden kautta ajaa ainakin Länsilinjat Oy:n vuoro Linnavuoresta Kyröskoskelle 7.25 ja Kyröskoskelta Linnavuoreen 14.30 koulupäivisin M-P ajettavat vuorot.

----------


## killerpop

> Muutoksia:
> Tampereen, Nokian ja Pirkkalan pysäkit ovat nyt omilla tasoillaan,


Pirkkalassa Killontorintiellä oli useampi pysäkki. Kääntöpaikka katoksineen sijaitsi Killontorilla, yksi pysäkkipari oli ainakin Killon postin kohdalla josta muistuttamassa syvennys https://goo.gl/maps/zFprxuGCkdQ2
Myöskin Kesoilin huoltoaseman takana oli muistaakseni Killon suuntaan mennessä pysäkkitolppa, taisipa olla tarkalleen tässä https://goo.gl/maps/Y2PNReYGcSF2
Samalla tiellä taisi olla Pirkantien pohjoispuolella myöskin pysäkkipari.

Sorkkalassa on muutama pysäkki, joilla ei taida olla ollut moneen vuoteen mitään liikennettä. Kun vuorot varuskuntaan laitettiin kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta, jäi nämä tarpeettomiksi
- https://goo.gl/maps/kHunLwrTgET2
- https://goo.gl/maps/GVZAd3CrHy22 ja https://goo.gl/maps/rvgHrm8kvLT2

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

> Ikaalisiin merkittyjä pysäkkejä en löytänyt mutta Hämeenkyrön Maisematien pysäkeiden kautta ajaa ainakin Länsilinjat Oy:n vuoro Linnavuoresta Kyröskoskelle 7.25 ja Kyröskoskelta Linnavuoreen 14.30 koulupäivisin M-P ajettavat vuorot.


Poistin maisematien pysäkit koska huomasin matkahuollon sivuilta että sitä kautta liikennöidään. Ikaalisten pysäkit ehdin myös tehdä mutta niitäkin pitkin vielä liikennöitiin. Poistin nekin. Yritän nyt pysyä Tampere - Ylöjärvi - Nokia - Pirkkala - Kangasala vyöhykkeellä kartassani. Kiitos huomautuksesta.

----------


## Samppa

> Kääntöpaikka katoksineen sijaitsi Killontorilla, yksi pysäkkipari oli ainakin Killon postin kohdalla josta muistuttamassa syvennys https://goo.gl/maps/zFprxuGCkdQ2


Onneksi kyseessä ei olekaan syvennys, ne olisivat inhottavia ajettavia kuljettajan ja kaluston kannalta. Näyttää olevan levennys, pysäkkilevennys, kuten pitääkin.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Pirkkalassa oli Suupankujan varrella myös pari pysäkkiparia, mutta vuotta en uskalla sanoa, menee jonnekin 1990-luvun puoliväliin se. Syynä lieni, että Lentoasemantielle rakennettiin alikulkua Ollikantien risteyksen tuntumaan. Mutta olivat tosiaan tilapäisiä.

Maantiellä 302, sittemmin numerointiuudistuksen myötä 3022 eli nykyisellä Naistenmatkantiellä sijaitsi pysäkkipari ennen tien perusparannusta Pienelänkujan kohdalla. Pirkkalan suuntaan mentäessä pysäkki sijaitsi jokseenkin tässä https://goo.gl/maps/ZTqf5dnmSxH2 mutta Tampereen suuntaan en muista, oliko kummalla puolen palanutta latoa. Maastossa ei ole noilta ajoilta enää mitään tunnistettavia yksityiskohtia. Ilman parempia muistikuvia, sijoittaisin sen tähän https://goo.gl/maps/iVzMH9DPCps

Myöskin Pereentieltä katosi pysäkkipari, pysäkit Pere länteen https://goo.gl/maps/krEQDfdHTjp ja Pere itään https://goo.gl/maps/DVjVgNbDdxF2 vuosien 20092011 välisenä aikana. Googlen Street viewillä voi nähdä 2009 tilanteen sopivasta kulmasta.

Tampereen puolella Rantaperkiössä oli pysäkkipari heti TPO/Soon/Elisa kohdalla https://goo.gl/maps/Uh6eFDVWnDF2 (molemmat näkyvät kuvassa)
Saman kadun varrella myös pysäkkipari Kojan tienoilla, Lentokentänkatu 7 ja Kojolankatu? https://goo.gl/maps/KtETxLpYnEK2 (molemmat näkyät kuvassa)

Hatanpään valtatiellä vielä Hankkijan viljasiilojen aikaan, kuitenkin ennen autotalojen massiivista ryntäystä pysäkki nykyisen Villen edustalla suunnassa keskustaan. https://goo.gl/maps/CHFQTKWko3o tämähän siirtyi sittemmin Autotalo Laakkosen eteen nimelle Hatanpään vt 42. 

Nykysiltä kotikulmiltani on kanssa kadonnut jotain. Tuorein siirto lienee pysäkin Federleynkatu https://goo.gl/maps/16F4xfezgx72 siirto Federleynkadulle suunnassa Lentävänniemeen.
Possilankadulla Sademanin kohdilla oli pysäkki linjalle 49 https://goo.gl/maps/F5wWYYJJT3A2 ja kuva
 (kuva 2003 huhtikuulta). 2008 aikaan oli jäljellä enää pelkkä tolppa ilman pysäkkikilpeä ja sekin kumottuna. Pysäkki oli todennäköisesti myös linjan 11 käytössä niillä vuoroilla, jotka kulkivat Ryydynpohjasta Teivaalantien ja Possilankadun kautta.

Lielahdenkadulla Isoniemenkadun risteyksessä ei myöskään kesäkuun jälkeen ole ollut bussiliikennettä. https://goo.gl/maps/jgr4gdUc4eB2  tässäkin oli pysäkkipari molemmin puolin, myös silloin, kun linja 16 kulki Vähäniemenkatua pitkin. 

Rientolankadun pysäkki, nykyinen Lielahden koulu, aiemmin Harjuntaustan koulu 1019 on mielenkiintoinen paluumuuttaja, että se oli vielä 2000-luvun alkupuolella Rientolankadun risteyksen pohjoispuolella. Tänne alueelle kuitenkin muuttaessani, se olikin siirretty eteläpuolle, mihin Google Mapsin pysäkki-ikonikin viittaa https://goo.gl/maps/T5tkdNtmL3P2 mutta nythän se on taas vanhalla tutulla paikallaan lähempänä Teboilia.

Ylöjärveltä voisi ainakin mainita Asemantie 4:n pysäkin, joka jäi sangen lyhytikäiseksi https://goo.gl/maps/1LvzYuwwdcu

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:32 ----------

Ja muutama tuli vielä lisää mieleen.

Lielahdenkadulla oli myös pysäkki Lentävänniemen suuntaan Pohtolankadun risteyksen pohjoispuolella https://goo.gl/maps/tYnoV3F4tT62 joskin se poistui jo ennen kiertoliittymän rakentamista. Tässä useampana aamuna näkyi Y35:n auto tauolla, kun kuski kävi hakemassa kahvit Teboililta. Katunäkymä https://goo.gl/maps/HAJM5HEdFbP2

Ylöjärvellä oli Moision koululla hankala pysäkkijärjestely. Viljakkalan suuntaan menevät vuorot kun kääntyivät Takamaantielle. Pysäkki vain näille vuoroille sijaitsi ennen ylämäkeä jossain tässä https://goo.gl/maps/X35Zu7Z4PUv
Takamaantien varrella saattaa olla useampikin pysäkki vielä pystyssä, kuten tässä katunäkymässä Länsilinjojen varikon kohdalta https://goo.gl/maps/MjZ7aYfaoR22

Ylöjärven Asuntilassa oli pysäkit molemmin puolin Asuntilan päiväkodin kohdalla https://goo.gl/maps/C2CTN17h7y52 kun vuorot ajoivat pistona Reetankujalle. Myöhemminhän Asuntila on ajettu kierroksena myötäpäivää, kun tieyhteyksiä on auennut.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kiitos näistä tiedoista, niistä on paljon apua kartan teossa  :Smile:  Olen luetellut muutamia kääntöpaikkoja Tampereen entiset kääntöpaikat viestiketjuun niin niitäkin tietoja saa käyttää jos haluaa. Saako tuota Sademanin kohdalla olevan pysäkin kuvaa käyttää kartassani? Voit toki myös itse lisätä sen sinne jos haluat... Tuli samalla mieleen tämä Petsamossa Kaupinkadulla oleva ainoa pysäkki https://goo.gl/maps/vfseNhAp3S62. En löytänyt mitään linjaa joka olisi pysäkkiä käyttänyt. 32 on kyllä ajanut UKK-Instituutille ainakin vuoteen 2008 asti muttei ole kyseistä pysäkkiä ilmeisesti käyttänyt sillä reitti oli seuraava:

Hatanpään sairaala - Kuninkaankatu - UKK-insituutti

2599	Hatanpään sairaala
2525	Nokia Oy
2505	Verotalo
2503	Viinikanlahti
2501	Hatanpään valtatie 24
523	Linja-autoasema
519	Koskipuisto
33	Kuninkaankatu 27
500	Koskipuisto
600	Lapintie 2
590	Lapintie 14
532	Armonkallio
534	Kastinsilta
544	Parantolankatu
5016	Kaupin sairaala
5253	UKK-instituutti

----------


## killerpop

> KTuli samalla mieleen tämä Petsamossa Kaupinkadulla oleva ainoa pysäkki https://goo.gl/maps/vfseNhAp3S62.


Linja 8 UKK-InstituuttiKoskipuisto 28.9.1992 asti. Tämän jälkeen linjan 3 UKK:lla käyneet vuorot. Siitä ei kyllä ole tietoa, onko UKK:n linjojen aikana pysäkillä tarvinnut pysähtyä ketään jättämässä. Tähtitorniahan tuo palveli.

Poistuneiden pysäkkien listauksesta puuttuukin sitten linjan 7 Ilmarinkatu ja Ruotulan tolpat (Jaakonmäenkatu ja Huhmarinkatu). Näiden tarkat sijainnit onneksi löytyy sangen tuoreistakin linjakartoista (joita tarvis kellarista kaivella joku päivä). Street viewilläkin pääsee alkuun https://goo.gl/maps/JuJFdZYoYE22

----------


## jpmast

Katselin 28.9.1987 linjakarttaa ja sen perusteella listauksesta näyttää myös puuttuvan
seuraavia käytöstä poistuneita pysäkkejä

Linja 3 Vainionkadun pysäkit puuttuu joista ensimmäinen oli Saukkolan kohdalla 
toinen oli n. kerrostalojen kohdalla ja 3. on merkitty ennen Lusankadun risteystä.

Linja 7 Puutarhakadun pysäkit jotka sijaitsivat n. Pantin talon kohdalla ja toinen
n. Näsilinnankadun risteyksessä. Näitä käytettiin itään mennessä. Länteen mennessä
olevia pysäkkejä olisi kartan mukaan ollut Virastotalon edessä ja nykyisen Kelan edessä.

Linja 11 käyttämät pysäkit niemen alueelta jotka sijaitsi Lauttakadulla ja Palikkakadun ja
Parrukadun risteyksessä. Kartta ei anna selvää kuvaa asiasta eikä ole omia muistikuvia.

Linja 13 Pinninkadun pysäkit jotka palveli Yliopistoa

----------


## marX

> Linja 8 UKK-InstituuttiKoskipuisto 28.9.1992 asti. Tämän jälkeen linjan 3 UKK:lla käyneet vuorot. Siitä ei kyllä ole tietoa, onko UKK:n linjojen aikana pysäkillä tarvinnut pysähtyä ketään jättämässä. Tähtitorniahan tuo palveli.


Minä olen käynyt tähtitornilla 80-luvun loppupuolella käyttämällä tuota pysäkkiä!  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Nyt on lisäilty lisää pysäkkejä karttaan Ylöjärvelle ja Tampereelle (mm. Sademannin pysäkki, lupa kuvan käyttöön siinä olisi kiva).  :Smile:  
Suurta ihmetystä herätti nämä pysäkit https://goo.gl/maps/xaybyaXWPGF2 ja
https://goo.gl/maps/nY7PLsuTo852. En oikein ymmärrä onko näillä reiteillä edes kulkenut jokin bussilinja joskus  :Confused:  Näiden kahden pysäkin tarina kiinnostaa kovasti.

----------


## Eppu

> Suurta ihmetystä herätti nämä pysäkit https://goo.gl/maps/xaybyaXWPGF2 ja
> https://goo.gl/maps/nY7PLsuTo852. En oikein ymmärrä onko näillä reiteillä edes kulkenut jokin bussilinja joskus  Näiden kahden pysäkin tarina kiinnostaa kovasti.


Kaapelikadun pysäkistä minulla ei ole tietoa, mutta ilmeisesti jokin muinainen y-vuoro on sitä käyttänyt. Sen sijaan tuo Myllypuronkadulla sijainnutta pysäkkiä käytti muuan Y37 (Y13/Y22) joka käänsi ympäri Sicpan pihassa tuon pysäkin lähellä. Mielestäni tuolla pysäkillä oli pari myös toiseen suuntaan ajettaessa mutta varma en ole tästä. Kun y-vuoroja alettiin karsia ja lakkauttaa, kävi sicpalla vielä vissiin pari linjan 13 vuoroa työmatkalaisia viemässä ja hakemassa. Näiden vuorojen lakkauttamisajankohtaa en muista mutta kyllä se aikataulukirjoja tutkimalla selviäisi. Joka tapauksessa lienee siitä yli 15 vuotta kuitenkin.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Luetteloon lisäilty lisää pysäkkejä Lempäälään ja Tampereelle sekä lisätty kokonaan uusi taso: Kangasala.

----------


## killerpop

> Luetteloon lisäilty lisää pysäkkejä Lempäälään


Kyllä nuo 3003-tien pysäkit ovat vielä aktiivikäytössä Markku Mikkolan Säijän vuoroilla.

Sen sijaan poistuneita löytyy Höytämöstä.
- ensimmäinen löytyy Kehätien ja Höytämöntien risteyksestä
- Veikonkujan kohdalla molemmin puolin
- Rantatien kohdalla
- Välimäenrannan kohdalla
- Lomarannan kohdalla

HöytämöHervanta -välillä on muutama myös
- Uusi-Eurooppa
- Vanha Hervannantie 
- Virolaisentie

Ideaparkin lähellä on pysäkkipari Marjakaaressa, mutta en tiedä onko näitä käytetty ja jos niin minkä toimesta. Onko kenties Lastusen vuorot ajaneet tuolta?

Kuljun Asemakylästä löytyy useita pysäkkejä, joita ei enää käytä mikään. Ymmärtääkseni viimeksi siellä on poikennut Paunun linja 71 muutamalla vuorolla. Ainakin tässä http://www.slamu.fi/zoom.php?kuva=ai...39_27_1295-002 on lisämerkintä A, jos on ajettu sekä Asemakylän että Vanattaran kautta.

Kangasalta tulee mieleen Kuohunharjuntien varresta pysäkkipari Teboilin kohdalta. Tämä taisi jäädä virattomaksi, kun pitkän matkan liikenne siirrettiin ajamaan Alatietä aina 58-tien risteykseen asti.

Lisäksi Kangasalla on ainakin Raikussa muutama pysäkki. Nämä menettivät merkityksensä, kun Luopioisten Linjan lauantailiikenne lakkasi TampereKangasalaRaikkuSahalahti.

----------


## Eppu

Karttaan lisättäköön pysäkkipari Haukiluomantiellä, kun linja 21 alkoi ajaa suoraan Myllypuronkatua Ikurintielle. Eli Maamiehentien pysäkkipari siirtyi alkaen 21.11. Myllypuronkadulle.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Maamiehentien pysäkit lisätty. Linjan 14 pysäkin paikka Äestäjäntiellä vuosina 1997-1998 kiinnostaisi jos siinä edes ollut ikinä pysäkkiä vaikka linja mennyt aluksi sen kautta.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Ruskontien Virolaisentie ja Vuoreksen puistokatu pysäkit siirretty Lempäälä-osiosta Tampere-osioon koska sijaitsevat Tampereen puolella.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tuli mieleen Tesoman vesitornille johtavan polun vieressä oleva pysäkki joka on kartassa Tesoman valtatie (etelään) nimisenä, sillä ennen 2000-lukua ei tainnut olla pysäkknumerointia ja pysäkkien nimeämistä joten osa kartan pysäkkien nimistä pitää keksiä itse. Kauankohan kyseistä pysäkkiä käytettiin liikennöinnissä? Ainakin vuoden 1998 linjakarttaan se on merkittynä. Pysäkin pitäisi olla vielä paikoillaan ainakin kun viimeksi menin ohi. Linja 13 1970-luvun alussa käyttänyt toiseen suuntaan mennyttä pysäkkiä silloin kun kulki Tesoman valtatietä Haukiluomantielle eikä mennyt Tohlopin kautta.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Vesilahti lisätty karttaan, toistaiseksi vain yksi pysäkki merkitty kunnes löytyy lisää

----------


## killerpop

> Vesilahti lisätty karttaan, toistaiseksi vain yksi pysäkki merkitty kunnes löytyy lisää


Niitä taitaa olla iso määrä Tottijärven ja Narvan välillä tiellä 2992. En ole tutustunut ollenkaan Nyssen järjestämään liikenteeseen, mutta muutama vuosi takaperin vielä tuolla ajeli Satakunnan Liikenteen linja 72. Valtaosa kylläkin tuolta tieltä sijoittuu Nokian puolelle

Tieltä 301 Narvasta Rämsöön suuntaan lie liikenne loppunut jo vuosikymmenet sitten, joskin pysäkkitaskut merkkeineen lie paikallaan edelleen. Tämän alueen liikennehistoria ei ole itselläni mitenkään tiedossa, mutta ainakin Lauttakylän Auton vuoden 1989 aikataulusta löytyy Narvan ja Vammalan välistä liikennettä Rämsöön kautta http://www.slamu.fi/zoom.php?kuva=ai...39_18_1117-013

2992-tien pysäkkilistaus Vesilahden puolella on
Kurala, Uotilanpolku, Laukon koulu, Mieliönsuo, Laukko th, Kiviaho, Jussilanjärvi ja Palho th. Nokian puolella sitten Rajamäki, Leppäsenmäki, Rajasuo, Joenpohja, Kinnari, Otonkorpi, Humaloja, Ekkerman, Tottitorppa, Joutsjoki, Peränoja, Pihnalanperä, Rämsöö th, Kallioranta, Kurjennokka ja Pappilantie.

----------


## make228

Ulkona ollessani olen törmännyt tähän ja ihmetellyt: 

https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.49146...7i13312!8i6656

Sattuuko olemaan vanha kääntöpaikka Linnainmaan koulun vieressä?

----------


## killerpop

> Sattuuko olemaan vanha kääntöpaikka Linnainmaan koulun vieressä?


Ei ainakaan minkään säännöllisen linja-autovuoron kääntöpaikka, mahdollisesta pali-liikenteestä en tiedä. Ilmeisesti ennakoitu, että oppilaiden saattoliikennettä autoilla saattaa olla enempi, ja tehty liikenneturvallisempi tapa suorittaa päättyvällä kadulla paluu tulosuuntaan, kuin peruuttaminen.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Mahtaako muuten Ylöjärven Pinsiönkankaantien pysäkit olla enää käytössä? Tampereen Oskari-karttapalvelusta (josta on ollut paljon apua kartan teossa) löysin pysäkkien nimet mutten ole 100% varma käytetäänkö niitä vielä  :Confused: . Oskarissa oli jännät tuplapysäkit joten merkkasin vain toisen parin pysäkeistä jokaiseen kohtaan. Jos ei ole pysäkit käytössä niin pystyy jatkamaan karttaa Hämeenkyröönkin asti, silloin kartan nimi pitäisi vaihtaa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Mikähän mahtaa olla Rautatieasema A (0505) pysäkin vieressä olevan Rautatieasema pysäkin tarina. Mietityttää kauanko pysäkit ovat olleet yhdessä samalla paikalla ja miksi vanhaa pysäkkiä ei ole poistettu.

PS: Hämeenkyrön vakiovuoropysäkkejä (Ahrolan jälkeen Tampereelle päin) ja Ylöjärven Kyrönlahdentien pysäkkejä lisätty karttaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Mikähän mahtaa olla Rautatieasema A (0505) pysäkin vieressä olevan Rautatieasema pysäkin tarina. Mietityttää kauanko pysäkit ovat olleet yhdessä samalla paikalla ja miksi vanhaa pysäkkiä ei ole poistettu.


Menee vähän mutuksi, mutta olisiko tämä tolppa ollut toisen Vapaa Vyöhyke -kokeilun linjan pysäkeistä. Toisekseen, vaikka ko pysäkkiä ei mikään linja käyttäisikään, voidaan siinä sallia linja-autojen pysäköinti ja muita tieliikennelain mahdollistamia tai kieltäviä vaikutuksia.

----------


## Hatka

> Menee vähän mutuksi, mutta olisiko tämä tolppa ollut toisen Vapaa Vyöhyke -kokeilun linjan pysäkeistä. Toisekseen, vaikka ko pysäkkiä ei mikään linja käyttäisikään, voidaan siinä sallia linja-autojen pysäköinti ja muita tieliikennelain mahdollistamia tai kieltäviä vaikutuksia.


Näinhän se on, että tämä pysäkkimerkki pidentää pysäkin 505 vaikutusaluetta ja mahdollistaa matkustajien jättämisen ja kyytiin ottamisen laajemmalla alueella.

----------


## killerpop

Tampereen Hallilassa Lehtimetsänkadulla oli kanssa jokunen pysäkki, esim tässä https://goo.gl/maps/4zYUnhEXUfC2

En äkkiseltään muista, että noita olisi käyttänyt mikään muu linja kuin 10, joka kulki 3.1.1994 - 1.10.1995 Hikivuoresta Hallilaan  reittiä
Hikivuori - Hikivuorenkatu - Annalankatu - Juvankatu - Ruskontie - Kauhakorvenkatu - Hervannantie - Kanslerinkatu - Insinöörinkatu - Orivedenkatu - Tieteenkatu - Hervannan valtaväylä - Pehkusuonkatu - Lehtimetsänkatu - Havumetsänkatu - Hallila

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Lisäyksiä kartalle: Muutamia vielä käytössä olevia vakiovuoropysäkkejä Hämeenkyrössä poistettu kartalta ja lisätty käyttämättömiä pysäkkejä Kiviojanmaa-Komi-Vilpee-Hämeenkyrö linjalta (päinvastaisen suunnan pysäkit)

----------


## killerpop

Yksi pysäkkimuutos tapahtui ilmeisesti ihan helmikuun alussa, josta Nysse ei myöskään ole tiedottanut sivuillaan mitään.

Pysäkki 0053 eli Hämeenpuisto 14 on nyt siirtynyt kohtaan Hämeenpuisto 18A, pysyvästi vai tilapäisesti  en tiedä. Tässä korttelissahan on ollut viime vuonna alkanut saneeraustyömaa, joten voi liittyä siihenkin. 
Pysäkin päreeseen oli mielestäni myöskin päivitetty nimeksi HÄMEENPUISTO 18, mutta tämä ei mielestäni tapahtunut siirron yhteydessä vaan on tuoreempi juttu. Uusi paikka on sinänsä parempi, koska saman suunnan edeltävä pysäkki Hämeenpuisto 10 sijaitsi käytännössä risteyksen toisella puolen ja välimatka oli naurettavan lyhyt. Lisäksi uudesta sijainnista on lyhyempi matka Metsoon ja Tuulensuun pysäkkien poistuttua lopullisesti, on tämä myös Tuulensuun alueelle haluaville parempi.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Luin kyseisestä pysäkkisiirrosta joukkoliikenteen sivuilta mutta ilmeisesti ilmoitukset pysäkkisiirrosta on poistettu myöhemmin. Ensin tehdään ilmoitus asiasta ja sitten poistetaan. http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/aik...delle-paikalle. Kävin lisäämässä pysäkin karttaan.

----------


## Rester

> Yksi pysäkkimuutos tapahtui ilmeisesti ihan helmikuun alussa, josta Nysse ei myöskään ole tiedottanut sivuillaan mitään.
> 
> Pysäkki 0053 eli Hämeenpuisto 14 on nyt siirtynyt kohtaan Hämeenpuisto 18A, pysyvästi vai tilapäisesti  en tiedä.


Muutos on pysyvä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Pysäkki Lamminpään hautausmaa (1673) lisätty karttaan, ei käytössä nykyään koska Rauhantieltä Vuorentaustantielle ei aja enää mikään linja vaan linja 20 kääntää Lamminpään hautuumaan parkkipaikalla ja sieltä kääntää hetken päästä itsensä pysäkille Lamminpään hautausmaa (1672). Jännää etten jo kartan alkuvaiheessa huomannut lisätä sitä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tampereelle lisätty lisää pysäkkejä mm. Heinämiehentien pysäkin vastapari joka ainakin vuoden 1984 ja 1985 linjakarttojen mukaan on ollut olemassa sekä Kivilevontien ja Kortesuontien risteykseen kaksi pysäkkiä sekä Itsenäisyydenkadulle neljä pysäkkiä. Kartan paisuessa liian suureksi jätin Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen toiminta-alueen kartalle ja siirsin muut kunnat eri karttaan. Toinen kartta löytyy täältä: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lq...lr&usp=sharing

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Olen luonut kartan uudelleen vanhan kartan sisällöllä tietenkin. Uusi linkki kartalle on https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VC...Po&usp=sharing Pysäkkiehdotuksia otetaan edelleen vastaan.

----------


## Huppu

> Olen luonut kartan uudelleen vanhan kartan sisällöllä tietenkin. Uusi linkki kartalle on https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VC...Po&usp=sharing Pysäkkiehdotuksia otetaan edelleen vastaan.


Hieno kartta tämä on!

----------


## make228

> Olen luonut kartan uudelleen vanhan kartan sisällöllä tietenkin. Uusi linkki kartalle on https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VC...Po&usp=sharing Pysäkkiehdotuksia otetaan edelleen vastaan.



Mielestäni Kaanaan päättäriltä Ruoveden puolelle ei ole enään liikennettä. Penttilänperäntie Jäminkipohjaan asti.

----------

